# Simple request



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Guys,

There are a lot of HDR examples posted here that I like very much (and I will say Bynx's are probably my most favorite so far), but...

Could you possibly post your middle exposures along with the finished work just so we can see the difference your processing has brought to the photo?

For me at least, the "before and after" would help a lot in getting a feel for how the process has enhanced the photo.


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

This is actually a good and fair request. Sometimes you cant imagine any benefits that HDR does. But keep in mind that the middle shot is not necessarily the middle of the dynamic range. It could lean more towards the dark or light end of things.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 6, 2012)

It's better to see all the shots used. But this can be a pain with all the extra uploading.


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Very well Bynx, then whichever exposure would be the one considered the "normal" one or the exposure that would be expected if it were to be shot as a single exposure only.

Diskojoe, I can understand that, but just interested in seeing the "proper" photo as comapred to the end result.


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

Here is a 'middle shot' and the final.


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Bynx, wow...what a difference, especially through the windows.


----------



## kevbrisrq (May 6, 2012)

Here is a middle shot and final of my waterfront - this is a good idea - it does really show the benefits!


----------



## MrDandyMan (May 6, 2012)

Hi, new here. New to HDR. I really like this thread and hope this way of presenting HDR becomes more commonplace. I'll contribute soon.

Subscribed


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

Well Kev, now I see why deghosting wouldnt work with your shots since your shutter seeds were too slow for the moving plants.


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Yes! Excellent!  Thanks Kevbrisrq.  That's a nice one.  I would never have guessed there was some orange on the horizon, it doesn't show in the mid.


----------



## peanut170 (May 6, 2012)

Im curious, wont anything that moves such as water, waves, plants, trees, bushes etc, all be blurry by the time you've stacked all the photos together? Even with a fast shutter speed, they potentially will have moved slightly over 3 or so different exposures correct? Is this acceptable with hdr prints?


----------



## vipgraphx (May 7, 2012)

*Middle exposure*



middle by VIPGraphX, on Flickr
*HDR final product*



AZM_uofa by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

peanut170 said:


> Im curious, wont anything that moves such as water, waves, plants, trees, bushes etc, all be blurry by the time you've stacked all the photos together? Even with a fast shutter speed, they potentially will have moved slightly over 3 or so different exposures correct? Is this acceptable with hdr prints?



If your shutter speed was fast enough to capture each shot then even though objects might move from shot to shot there is a really good deghosting feature in Photomatix that will choose the best lit part of the multiple image and just use that one when it makes its final image.


----------



## kevbrisrq (May 7, 2012)

Bynx said:


> peanut170 said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious, wont anything that moves such as water, waves, plants, trees, bushes etc, all be blurry by the time you've stacked all the photos together? Even with a fast shutter speed, they potentially will have moved slightly over 3 or so different exposures correct? Is this acceptable with hdr prints?
> ...



Agreed - that is why thinking when your taking pics is a must LOL - I didn't have the shutter speed fast enough - next time I have to relax and think about issues like this - live and learn - a basic mistake that happens to all of us - time to put the thinking cap on during my next outing


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

Under poor lighting conditions there is give and take. With each setting you have to decide what you want -- f-stop for depth of field, fast or slow shutter speed based on image movement or hand held camera and ISO for the amount of noise you can live with. As others have said the blowing green plants in the foreground really contrast the nice sharp background image. Personally though, Id prefer to see it all in sharp focus.


----------



## Compaq (May 7, 2012)

Cool, I want to play as well 

Some of my own favourite shots with one of the originals (around middle) coming first.




IMG_2634 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




tivoli/circus sida by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



Maybe not technically necessary with multiple exposures, but what the heck 



3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Mjelkhaug i lyset r by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr







2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Kvinnheradsfjorden r by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr







1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Valen og tre r by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## JRE313 (May 7, 2012)

Here is my most Favorite image
Its called the Alter of Heaven
Hope you Enjoy!!







HDR


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

Jre313 your final is absolutely outstanding. Its like looking through a window at the actual scene. Perfect.


----------



## JRE313 (May 7, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Jre313 your final is absolutely outstanding. Its like looking through a window at the actual scene. Perfect.



Thanks Bynx
I do what I can, I can post some other churches before and after if you like.
This church is in Rome Italy
I went to 10 other ones. I have many more.


----------



## Compaq (May 15, 2012)

More churchness!


----------

